# Look what the Grand Kids found



## maryann (Dec 17, 2008)

My Daughter and her family were traveling through Galax Va this weekend and ran across

Santa and his 6 tiny Reindeer?? She said that they were set up for kids to climb in the sleigh

and see Santa . Moms and dads were taking pictures. There was not a charge at all. The horses could be petted . She said they were all happy and healthy and clean and looked like they really enjoyed the kids attention. What a cute set up. Does anyone know who the owner is ? What a wonderful thing to do for the community. They were set up in the Lowes parking lot where anyone could visit.

Many of the kids had never seen a little horse before. They were thrilled.


----------



## Frankie (Dec 17, 2008)

How very very cute!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 17, 2008)

That is so neat, thank you for sharing


----------



## Marnie (Dec 17, 2008)

What a cute set up, makes me want to run out and buy more minis, I'd better go lay down until the feeling passes!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Dec 17, 2008)

That's so cute,and free thats amazing!


----------



## anoki (Dec 17, 2008)

OMG...that is WAAAYYYYY cute!!!!





Good for whoever put that on!!!!

~kathryn


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 17, 2008)

Very cute!!!

And Marnie, dont bother. The feeling will still be there when you get up!!!!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice to know that someone took the time to bring a smile to the kids faces and not expect to be paid. Gives one hope in this crazy world.


----------



## ruffian (Dec 17, 2008)

What a wonderful find! I love the harnesses.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 17, 2008)

That is awesome!

I bet the kids LOVED it!


----------



## MInx (Dec 17, 2008)

*



I don't know who they are but what a well done wonderful turnout! *

Just keeping up and harnessing one or two is a chore but this turnout,what was it 6up? wow!

And by the looks of it this isn't the first time they were all harnessed together





Bravo for that effort and look how happy everyone is!

Maxine


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 18, 2008)

Look at the very bottom of the first picture. Are there more than 6 horses?


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 18, 2008)

What an awesome thing for Santa to take time to do. And just look at that sleigh - it's beautiful!


----------



## yellerroseintx (Dec 18, 2008)

HO HO HO...now THATS a Santa..what a wonderful man he is ...and look at that harness.......great picture thanks for sharing the Real thing


----------



## cretahillsgal (Dec 18, 2008)

This is awesome! I LOVE it! My kids would love something like this too!


----------



## twister (Dec 19, 2008)

OMG that is so cute, I love the sleigh, the fact that it was done for free and the smiles on everyone's face



Would you look at that harness, all shiny, it just adds to the festive air.

Yvonne


----------



## shelly (Dec 20, 2008)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Look at the very bottom of the first picture. Are there more than 6 horses?



I think you are right!!!!! There is definitely more harness hooked up in front...I wonder just HOW ANY minis were there? OH!


----------



## Ferrah (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm guessing 8 horses as there are 8 reindeer!


----------



## maryann (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry to dissapoint you. I just checked with the source, ( my Daughter ) and she said their were only six. The little bar thingy in the front is something lying on the ground that the front two horses are hooked to. She said they were hooked pretty loose so its probably just a reminder to them not to walk off.

I am disappointed that no one knows who owns this set up. Its such a nice thing to do . Whoever it is needs a big hug!!



The kids all just loved it. !!!! maryann


----------



## minimomNC (Dec 21, 2008)

More than likely since it was in Galax, VA it's from Kegley's. Their farm is just outside of town on the main highway.


----------

